
The Insect Portraits of Levon Biss - Luyt
http://microsculpture.net
======
lfender6445
So the final image is composed of other images pieced together? This makes me
feel like the final product is closer to an illusion than what the insect
would look like at higher zoom levels. Regardless the outcome was stunning

~~~
sohkamyung
That is unavoidable when doing extreme macrophotography work; only a tiny
portion of a 3D object in the image will be in focus, so you need to 'focus
stack' multiple images to get a single good image.

In a way, his work is giving the illusion of enlarging insects until you can
see the details with just the naked eye. Just magnifying the insects, like you
would to see it through a microscope, will mean that you have to constantly
adjust the focus of the microscope to see the different parts of the insect.

------
Luyt
He makes 30 microscopic pictures of a beetle, pastes them together, prints it
on huge panels (for a museum exhibition). But you can also view them on the
website, including at high zoom levels.

------
gus_massa
To see all the images, you must click the "Explore" title with a hamburger
icon at the top. [It's a strange design, and I needed a long time to figure it
out.]

------
eutectic
I wonder how much of the process could be automated.

